# 5D Mark III - Brick Wall Test



## jcs (Mar 24, 2012)

Canon 5D Mark III pointed at brick walls. 70-200 F2.8L II. "P" mode, "Faithful", IPB, 1080p24. Sharpened in PPro CS5.5 @ 33.

Watch full screen 1080p. Canon 5D Mark III pointed at bricks


----------



## peederj (Mar 24, 2012)

Probably as good as any delivery format that the people priced out of the C300 will use during this camera's lifetime.

I.e. Youtube and Vimeo etc. will do more damage than the camera for the foreseeable future. So will lesser projectors.

I know lots of ego's in film probably dream their film will be a sleeper hit pulled out of the dustbin and ushered into glory, and therefore want the best possible print for posterity. But I think the three or four cases that pull that off will have a certain swagger that their film was so good it survived the weak and cheap technology it was made with.

Therefore I'm not seeing a problem. The moire and aliasing on the 5D2 was a problem.


----------



## jcs (Mar 24, 2012)

And amazingly holds together well on youtube. Considered uploading high-bitrate material elsewhere, however youtube is fine (and folks are starting to get their cameras- they can try this at home )


----------



## Fandongo (Mar 25, 2012)

That's not bad. Have you tried it with the cinestyle profile?


----------



## jcs (Mar 25, 2012)

Not yet- Cinestyle should work fine, though, as long as sharpness is kept at 0.


----------

